# I HAVE NO IDEA!!!



## darko454 (Sep 9, 2010)

hello guys i have a 2003 altima 3.5 and this is my story can anyone help me please. So this is what is going on after the engine is warmed up it starts to idle roughly. i have changed the ignition coil on number 1 cylinder because it gave me code. so i fixed that but now i have idling problems but no code. i have replaced some vacuum tubings. but still nothing. help greatly appreciated!thanks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Assuming there isn't any vacuum leaks and you are not running spark plugs that are overdue for replacement or are a brand other than the proper type NGK, the usual recommendation is to perform an idle air volume relearn. This can be done manually, but can be tricky and is much easier performed with a capable scantool. The procedure is listed in the Nissan service manual for your vehicle. There are a number of places where you can download one. Here is one place, but you must e-mail them for a password:

Nissan and Infiniti Service Manuals


----------



## darko454 (Sep 9, 2010)

well i installed the ngk NGK Laser Platinum Spark Plug not a while ago


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

darko454 said:


> well i installed the ngk NGK Laser Platinum Spark Plug not a while ago


That's the right type.


----------



## darko454 (Sep 9, 2010)

well i can hear a hissing sound but i think is from inside the manifold what should i do?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Air hissing noise from inside the intake plenum is normal. To determine if it's external, get some carb cleaner and spray it around the plenum and intake gaskets while running. If there's a leaking gasket, you'll hear a surge in RPM when you hit the leak.


----------



## darko454 (Sep 9, 2010)

Ok did the relearn and the carburetor cleaner trick, still can't find the problem. I forgot to mention that I had replaced the air más sensor with a replacement could it be that? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

As long as you used a genuine Nissan MAS. If it was aftermarket, who knows. The aftermarket parts we've been getting at my friend's shop have been pretty inconsistent, lately, even from the same stores. You seem to be at the mercy of whatever part they throw in the box.


----------



## darko454 (Sep 9, 2010)

I believe it was a Beck arnley. Any good? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## darko454 (Sep 9, 2010)

Should I buy a original Nissan más? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## darko454 (Sep 9, 2010)

When I floor it on the high way it sometimes acts like it's been flooded with gas 
Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## darko454 (Sep 9, 2010)

https://vimeo.com/76474498


----------



## Novelist (Jul 7, 2004)

That sounds like a MAF sensor problem, definitely.


----------



## b13er (Apr 7, 2010)

If it turned out that your new aftermarket maf sensor ran good for a short amount of time and then died, it wouldn't be the first time I've read about that happening.

I would rather have a genuine Nissan one myself, even if I had to get one at the junkyard to be able to afford one. Of course any car at the junkyard could have a bad maf sensor(that might be why it's there), but Pull-A-Part at least lets you buy a warranty so you don't get screwed.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

did you remember to reinstall the brake booster hose on the back of the intake? The video really shows a vacuum leak.

Nevermind, this is an old thread bump


----------

